# OPFOR Tactical manuals



## Neptune (26 Jun 2005)

I'm looking for manuals on how traditional "OPFOR" equipment can be employed on a tactical level, and in particular how it could be used effectively in modern combat. Simply memorizing specs is insufficient to say the least.  I've been searching forever but all I could find was American / western OPFOR doctrinal manuals, but these are generalized, operational-level texts based entirely on old and probably outdated, soviet doctrine. I am looking preferably for tactical doctrine of older "OPFOR" equipment eg; BMP Platoon / company, Mi-17, Mirage, employment of ATGMs and ATGMVs,  ect from mid-level technology nations and militaries, or nations whose militaries still have large numbers of older equipment.  I was thinking in the line of perhaps India, Pakistan, Greece, Turkey, Balkans, China, ect. Also perhaps what upgrades have been done, or are planned.
       So in short I'm looking for the equivalent of the many US and Canadian  manuals, but with the above mentioned equipment. Wasn't exactly sure where it would be best to post this. If anyone knows where I could find this let me know.   Any help is appreciated.

                                                                                           Thanks


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jun 2005)

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/100-63/index.html

Maybe this link may help you out.


----------

